# Nose Bleed from one nostril???



## Lorian (14 August 2007)

Hi ya

While I was poo picking my horse was grazing and then when I went to catch him to bring him in there was blood coming from one of his nostrils.  It wasnt thick and there wasnt much of it, it just looked like a runny nose but with blood coming out instead of snot.  I cleared his nostril but within about 15mins the blood had trickled out again.

Does anyone know what this could be?  I did look in my vet book and it said it can be from snorting a lot but he was grazing calmly when it came on?

I just wondered if anyone on here had some experience of this?


----------



## alicep (14 August 2007)

has he had a respiratory infection at all? if he has its poss it could be related to that?!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (14 August 2007)

Is he kept on his own Lorian? My friend's horse came in from the field bleeding big time from his nose - he'd had a fairly hefty kick in the face - and it caused a nose bleed. Looked dramatic but he was fine. When it tickled him trickling down his nose, he gave a HUGE snort and sprayed everyone in blood! Looked like a scene from Alien!


----------



## Lorian (14 August 2007)

Thanks for your reply.

No he hasnt had a respiratory infection. Hes been fine. 
The only thing that is peculiar is that he isnt each much grass at the moment, he'd rather eat hay and hard feed?

He is turned out alone, the only thing he has in his field is a telegraph pole but there isnt any swelling or brusing and its not hot or sore to touch?


----------



## RachelB (14 August 2007)

My horse used to have regular small nosebleeds, always from one nostril but not necessarily from the same one. I had her endoscoped both sides (vet wanted to as it was coming randomly from either nostril) and there was nothing wrong with her at all. We concluded that she must just have weak blood vessels in her nose and as the bleeds weren't bothering her in any way, we left it at that. She would always bleed after banging her nose, and sometimes after hard work, and sometimes for no reason at all. Lots of horses have small nosebleeds, and they are usually nothing to worry about.


----------



## nuffield (14 August 2007)

have looked this up in myvetbook. it says it could be tauma to the head, eg a kick 
or progressive ethroid haematoma " the commonest cause of recurrant single sided nosebleds in the horse" theyare benign tumor like sructures which can be removed  surgcally
or gutteral pouch mycosis [ this affected afriends mare, my friend noticed a slight nosebled and called the vet who said  that prompt treatment ment the horse ws saved, had my friend not called him out the horse would have died due to a lot of fungal growth on the artery.
book also says any horse having morethan 1 nosebleed in a week must have an urgent endoscopic examination.


----------



## dozzie (14 August 2007)

Yes ive had this with two of mine. If its one nostril then its most likely to be coming from the nose. Could be a burst blood vessel due to trauma, heat whatever and you dont need to worry initially. However if the nosebleeds are repeated then you need to speak to your vet and have it scoped. If blood comes from both/different nostrils then it is more serious I believe, but i am not a vet!

So keep an eye on him and if he has another then speak to your vet. He may well have another, mine both had two and then that was it. One was scoped and had antibiotics as had something going on but other one was fine. 

If you're worried ring your vet.


----------

